# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Video link posted not visible

## Ohio_Buckeye_1

When I post a video like in this one, using "Insert Video" tool, it doesn't appear in my post (at least to me).



Does anyone else see this video - or even the hyper-link?  They are both not showing for me.
I am running IE8 with normal settings - Medium-High security setting for the Internet under Tools, Internet Options.

(Edit - that's wierd, I see the links to videos when I am editing, but not in normal view)

(Edit2 - I can see the links when I go under "Thread Tools" and pick "Show Printable Version" - but that is only way)

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

This is Test using Go Advanced, and removing the check to "Automatically parse links in text" - to see if changes anything for me.



(Edit - Made no difference, still not visible link or video)

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

This is test just posting the link - not using the "Insert Video" tool.
http://youtu.be/T8O_OJpzvnE

(Edit - That's a little better, I can at least see the link and click it to follow.
I saw post on the "Belly Flop" thread where I could see the actual YouTube video - anyone know steps to do that?)

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

That's weird - first time I have checked back but videos now show up in both above posts.
Maybe it just takes longer than a few minutes for them to show up?

----------

